# Linux Kernel Version and Nvidia



## STREBLO (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm trying to setup my nvidia drivers and have been following the handbook, I have installed xorg and enabled 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```

It says:



> The emulators/linux_base-c6 package or port is the easiest way to install a base set of Linux® libraries and binaries on a FreeBSD system. To install the port:
> 
> ```
> # printf "compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18\n" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
> ...



When I did that I got this response:


```
# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.32 -> 2.6.18
```

This makes me wonder if I am setting it to an old version. Am I doing this right, or is the handbook out of date? How do I know the right number to set it to?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't set compat.linux.osrelease, the instructions are old.


----------

